

A List of Bad Words from Disqus - josephjrobison
http://mediacdn.disqus.com/1362527340/sample-badwords.txt

======
mjschultz
Before everyone gets their pitchforks out, why don't we look at the URL and
see that it has the "sample-" in it? Meaning that this is an example of words
that can be filtered. It IS NOT a list of words Disqus automatically filters.

There is a filter tab in the Disqus admin area, one of those tabs is "filter,"
here is the text around below the restricted words input box:

"Separate words with commas. You may use .* (dot asterisk) as wildcard, but be
careful not to be too aggressive. For example, s.*ck will match suck, but also
sock and stack. Words must be at least 3 characters in length.

Here is a sample list of restricted words[1]."

[1] <http://mediacdn.disqus.com/1362527340/sample-badwords.txt>

~~~
josephjrobison
Thanks for a better clarification than I provided!

------
twerquie
And that's just one commit message!

------
spoiler
Why is "poop" there?! I doubt think think anyone is going to teach their
children to say "Mother, I need to excrete feces and deposit them into the
toilet."

~~~
ph0rque
You better deposit them in the toilet!

------
brittohalloran
Flange? Feeling old right about now

~~~
stan_rogers
How is one supposed to discuss groups of baboons without "flange"? "Whoop" is
allowed, so I guess it's okay to talk about gorillas. That's speciesist!

------
aeikenberry
<http://slurtracker.com>

~~~
shitlord
Wow, the amount of homophobia on twitter is staggering...

------
lubujackson
I enjoy that they are all "bad words"... except for the "viagra" variations.
As if they just couldn't help putting that in to filter too.

~~~
endtime
Maybe it's being used as a spam filter too?

~~~
gobengo
Then it should be called "spam words list"

------
MichaelGG
How do we know this is the list that's used? It looks like you can't write
"door knob".

Does this really help? Or is this a filter that a site can choose to enable,
to claim they did something "for the kids"?

------
danielha
Daniel from Disqus here. We have a list of common restricted "obscenities"
used on Disqus-powered sites. That list is provided there for convenience.

------
ibudiallo
So you can't post any of these words? I think a community moderated system is
much better , because you don't to use any of these words to be offensive

~~~
josephjrobison
No, this is all optional. From the site owner admin panel in disqus you can
add a custom list of words that you want to Block, and you can also add
wildcards (.*) characters. I just thought this was a very funny and succinct
list with a lot of creative loophole words in there as well.

------
mladenkovacevic
Orgasm is a bad word?? While they are electing the new pope, the conclave will
be patting themselves on the back for a job well done on that one.

~~~
josephjrobison
That's got nothin on "Willies", most 5 year-olds would say that without
turning a head.

~~~
signed0
At least it will prevent people from spelling Bruce Willis wrong.

------
askimto
I guess that explains why my comment that mentioned C. A. R. Hoare on a
programming blog that uses Disqus never showed up...

------
m_d
Twunt? Well, I guess you learn something new every day.

------
jason_adleberg
did anyone else just look up what "smegma" means?

~~~
timack
I learnt that one from Red Dwarf:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Red_Dwarf_concepts#Smeg>

~~~
signed0
"There has been some speculation that the name is related to the word smegma;
however, this has been denied by the writers"

------
aspensmonster
That's it?

------
danso
Is this a filter list? Isn't a regex faster for this kind of thing, especially
with terms that are just plural versions of other terms?

~~~
davidjohnstone
I imagine it's more complex than that. If not, I'd hate to be a door knob
company.

These words are probably used to score messages based on how likely they are
to be bad.

